# Oxy-Gasoline Cutting Torch



## JPigg55 (Dec 8, 2013)

Guess I should have posted this in the welding forum, maybe one of the moderators can move it.
Anybody got any experience with an Oxy-Gasoline Cutting Torch ??? or know how they compare to an oxy-acetylene torch for general purpose cutting and welding ???
Never heard of one before today. What little research I've done makes them look good, but I find prices from $350 to $3050 for the oxy-gas rig. The $350 one I found on eBay and was from China. Had a shipping cost of $150+ as well.
I could see where using gasoline vs acetylene would be more convenient and maybe cheaper than acetylene. Granted, you would still need the oxygen, but it wasn't too long ago that acetylene was near impossible to get after the fire that destroyed the one big main processing facility.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 15, 2013)

I looked it up on the internet at: http://www.petrogen.com/

You can buy lots of acetylene for $3,000. and use it for lots of other welding, bending and heating jobs.  I'f guess that like a lot of Chinese things, it may not be such a bargain at it's reduced price (in the hundreds) and not easy to get parts for if required.
Call me a skeptic!


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 15, 2013)

benmychree said:


> I looked it up on the internet at: http://www.petrogen.com/  You can buy lots of acetylene for $3,000.


  And even more propane.  That's what everyone I know who does a lot of cutting uses.


----------



## xalky (Dec 15, 2013)

John Hasler said:


> And even more propane.  That's what everyone I know who does a lot of cutting uses.


 I'd love to convert to oxy/propane. Any good sources for a guage set for this?


----------



## Beone (Dec 15, 2013)

The gage you have will work fine. You need a small adaptor to from the acet threads to the pol threads. Welding shop should have it
dave


----------



## xalky (Dec 16, 2013)

Beone said:


> The gage you have will work fine. You need a small adaptor to from the acet threads to the pol threads. Welding shop should have it
> dave


Really, Thats It? A thread adaptor and I'm good to go? That's awesome.


----------



## RandyM (Dec 16, 2013)

JPigg55 said:


> Guess I should have posted this in the welding forum, maybe one of the moderators can move it.



A little late but, I got it.


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 16, 2013)

The oxy/propane tips are different also, they mix the gasses different.  Tim


----------



## pjf134 (Dec 16, 2013)

I just filled my acetylene for $35.00 plus tax for a WQ size tank which is a medium size. Propane is used for cutting because it does not harden the metal much and I guess cheaper to use. My tanks last long, but I don't use them that often, if you need to use them alot I would get the bigger tanks for sure. I don't see gasoline being cheaper than acl or propane in the near future. Acetylene is hotter than Propane and I am not sure about Gasoline.
Paul


----------



## NodakGary (Dec 17, 2013)

Boy, putting gasoline under pressure and then mixing it with oxygen and setting fire to it just gives me a cold chill up the spine.  Is this for real?  5 gallons of gas in a sealed container yields the same destruction as 1 stick of dynamite.  
Tell me I'm wrong and don't know how it is done safely.  
NodakGary


----------



## rangerman (Dec 17, 2013)

Five gallons of gasoline in a *sealed* container will yield maybe the same power as a stick of dynamite *only IF* it's liberated and allowed to mix with oxygen/air in the presence of heat.

In fact, the total amount can't even explode until thoroughly vaporized and mixed with the right proportion of oxygen or air.

We see exploding cars in movies when the gasoline leaks even in small amounts, but then that's only in movies!


----------



## ray hampton (Dec 20, 2013)

rangerman said:


> Five gallons of gasoline in a *sealed* container will yield maybe the same power as a stick of dynamite *only IF* it's liberated and allowed to mix with oxygen/air in the presence of heat.
> 
> In fact, the total amount can't even explode until thoroughly vaporized and mixed with the right proportion of oxygen or air.
> 
> We see exploding cars in movies when the gasoline leaks even in small amounts, but then that's only in movies!



5 gallons of gasoline equal 1 stick of dynamite ?
 I would guess maybe a quart of gasoline will = the power of 1 stick of dynamite BUT I  am guessing


----------



## aliva (Dec 21, 2013)

Try MAPP Gas ( Propolyne) it burns hotter than propane, cheaper than acetylene , you'll probably have to change the tips.


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 21, 2013)

aliva said:


> Try MAPP Gas ( Propolyne) it burns hotter than propane, cheaper than acetylene , you'll probably have to change the tips.


  Are you sure that's real MAPP (methylacetylene-propadiene propane) and not high-propylene LPG?


----------



## Brad_C (Feb 3, 2014)

NodakGary said:


> Boy, putting gasoline under pressure and then mixing it with oxygen and setting fire to it just gives me a cold chill up the spine.  Is this for real?  5 gallons of gas in a sealed container yields the same destruction as 1 stick of dynamite.
> Tell me I'm wrong and don't know how it is done safely.
> NodakGary



Oddly enough I can confidently say "You're wrong". Talk to your local fire and rescue crew. Certainly in Australia they have at least heard of (and lots own) petrogen units for rescue work. No hassle of Acetylene and you can put the whole thing with a small oxy bottle in a back-pack to take anywhere.

I'm not sure how you could possibly think petrol (your gasoline) is anywhere as fragile or dangerous as Acetylene.


----------



## "Mike" (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll stick to acetylene!


----------



## capt.ron (Feb 3, 2014)

never used anything but propane whole lot cheaper than oxygen i use 25 lb exchange tank need propane tip and adapter for gauge whole lot cheaper and easier for me


----------



## iron man (Feb 3, 2014)

Brad_C said:


> Oddly enough I can confidently say "You're wrong". Talk to your local fire and rescue crew. Certainly in Australia they have at least heard of (and lots own) petrogen units for rescue work. No hassle of Acetylene and you can put the whole thing with a small oxy bottle in a back-pack to take anywhere.
> 
> I'm not sure how you could possibly think petrol (your gasoline) is anywhere as fragile or dangerous as Acetylene.



I am not sure where he is wrong except one gallon of gas equals 10 sticks of dynamite all though Acetylene is very unstabile the way it is filled and packaged is much safer than dumping gas into a can yourself and putting it under pressure. I would not want to be near either in a fire but there are more safety checks in a pre-filled acetylene cylinder. Ray


----------



## Smudgemo (Feb 3, 2014)

xalky said:


> Really, Thats It? A thread adaptor and I'm good to go? That's awesome.



Make sure your hoses are rated for multiple fuels.  I understand the regular ones will degrade over time if you run propane through them.  The gauge may not even need an adapter.  I use mine on my BBQ tank when I'm low on acetylene or if I just want to do light work.  The gauge has both types of threads.  You can't go in the other direction because the LP reg will allow too high of a pressure to be used with acet (or something like that.)

It's building bikes via brazing, but this is a great thread on acet vs. lp: http://www.velocipedesalon.com/forum/f10/acetylene-vs-propane-30480.html 
Topics covered are tips and sizes, and even stealing grandma's oxygen concentrator for the oxy side.

-Ryan


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 3, 2014)

NodakGary said:


> Boy, putting gasoline under pressure and then mixing it with oxygen and setting fire to it just gives me a cold chill up the spine.  Is this for real?  5 gallons of gas in a sealed container yields the same destruction as 1 stick of dynamite.
> Tell me I'm wrong and don't know how it is done safely.
> NodakGary



I've got to admit I don't get that warm fussy feeling. Gasoline is an oil, oil and oxygen cause great explosions that's the first thing you learn in a welding course is NO OIL NEAR the gauges. If it works that's great but I'd be darn leary of it.
If you do a lot of cutting they use liquid oxygen to cut with we used that from 12"-16" molder tie bars.

Todd


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't have a problem with burning gasoline/oxygen. No different than a Coleman lantern with an oxygen kicker. 

I would have a problem with having some uncommon torch that you can't get parts easily. Gasoline is a lot harder to get to a vapor that will burn explosively than acetylene. You have to atomize it and then you will have to readjust as the burner gets up to temperature. You will have to keep readjusting the flame as pressure changes unless you are going with a fuel pump and injector type system that adds more complexity. You will have all kinds of buildup from the additives that they put in gasoline for engines. You will most likely be paying taxes (vehicle fuel taxes) on it that will eat up any cost savings.

There are other alternatives like fuel oil and diesel but they suck for startup. Usually they go with two fuels like using propane to start it up and then switch over to oil as it gets to temperature.

There are a lot of good reasons why acetylene is king for cutting torches.


----------

